# Curing  a venison quarter



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2017)

Texting with c farmer we wondered if anyone has ever cured a hind quarter of venison like
c farmer just did with a fresh ham. We have 2 recipes for this (that I'm aware of) Pops Brine and the one Dave posted.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2017)

I cure Venison Hind Quarters, but I break each Hind Quarter down into 3 pieces for Dried Beef:
*Smoked Venison Dried Beef *

That way I don't have to worry about getting it cured to center.
Years ago, before I did my own Dried Beef from our Deer, I got a bad one back from a Commercial Processor. He did the whole quarter at once, and the cure hadn't gotten into the void where the bone had been removed. That's why I break them down when I do them.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2017)

If you want to cure the hind quarter with the bone in, it needs to be injected regardless of the method...
The EQ curing method will take at least 4 weeks in the EQ cure/brine... if the meat is 4" thick to the bone...
Dave's method, my method, takes 5-6 days if done properly, and you are insured it is cured fully...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2017)

daveomak said:


> If you want to cure the hind quarter with the bone in, it needs to be injected regardless of the method...
> The EQ curing method will take at least 4 weeks in the EQ cure/brine... if the meat is 4" thick to the bone...
> Dave's method, my method, takes 5-6 days if done properly, and you are insured it is cured fully...



C farmer just did a ham with your recipe and it turned out great(so he says I didn't have a taste :() But we were just wondering how a venison quarter would taste. Thanks for the reply.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I cure Venison Hind Quarters, but I break each Hind Quarter down into 3 pieces for Dried Beef:
> *Smoked Venison Dried Beef *
> 
> That way I don't have to worry about getting it cured to center.
> ...



Thanks Bear just what I thought maybe a problem but for sure always do things on the side of food safety.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> C farmer just did a ham with your recipe and it turned out great(so he says I didn't have a taste :() But we were just wondering how a venison quarter would taste. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Warren



Venison is very low in fat...  It dries out easily...  Injecting with salt and sugar, and STPP if you have it, will hold the moisture well, if you don't over cook it...

Available at Amazon about $12... 1 pound is good for about 225#'s of meat... sausage included..












STPP1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2017





.... 













STPP2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2017







The proper procedure for mixing phosphates is....

Mix into the liquid...
1. phosphates and dissolve...
2. sugars, proteins and dissolve
3. salt and dissolve
4. cure and dissolve


----------



## mowin (Nov 19, 2017)

I also brake the hind down into the 3 main muscles. I brine them using pops method with pickling spices and smoke and steam for pastrami. Can't make enough of the stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks Bear just what I thought maybe a problem but for sure always do things on the side of food safety.
> 
> Warren




Curing Venison will not give you a Ham Taste. It will give you a Dried Beef taste, unless you also give it Pastrami type spices for Pastrami-like flavor.

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 19, 2017)

I have been toying with that idea for awhile, I like the idea of the pastrami type spices. Thx Bear....


----------



## mowin (Nov 19, 2017)

Check this thread out.. it how I make vastrami..  learned it from this great froum.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/big-batch-of-venison-pastrami.258041/


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2017)

Venison pastrami sounds REAL GOOD to me.  With the almost non existent fat on venison, that would be my choice for sammies.
Gary


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 24, 2017)

More of Bear's Dried Venison coming soon! Thanksgiving Day luck.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice tasty buck....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

Congrats DS !!
Nice Buck!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2017)

Should be ready in time for Christmas dinner. Nice score.
Warren


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)

I used Maple Bacon & Ham Cure from Sausagemaker.com to cure a 3 lb boneless deer roast.  According to the directions, I put in the smoker at 120 degrees with no smoke and drafts wide open for 12 hours.  I then added cherry and pecan wood chips, and bumped the temp up to 130 for 8 hours.  Then turned up the heat to 160 and smoked until internal temp reached 152.  Cooled it under runnIng cold water then let it rest in the refrigerator for 12 hours.  I sliced it thin, and thought it turned out pretty tasty.  It was a big hit at the office.


----------

